# Please help with CPT - code for Reconstruction



## anuja.devasthali (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Friends, 

Does anyone know how to code for Reconstruction of Vagina post-hysterectomy ? 
Is any CPT code available or I have to use CPT 58999 ( Unlisted procedure; Female reproductive system ) ? 

Thanks


----------



## preserene (Mar 3, 2011)

Cutie Anu! Check whether this suites your situation/OP notes: *57282*(vaginal approach), 
or *57280 *(abdominal approach)
If you are not satisfied then  would you pl. give detailed Op notes!?
With the provided info I infer this:

*Colpopexy* is a surgical procedure used to *reposition* (ie repair) a woman's vagina that has moved from its correct physical location. Women may experience what is known as *vaginal prolapse*, where the vaginal structure weakens and falls in on itself; it may even protrude externally through the vaginal opening. *This is a fairly common occurrence in women who have had a hysterectomy*, though it can also happen as a result of menopause or childbirth. The procedure, also called vaginopexy or vaginofixation, involves attaching the vagina to surrounding tissue in the abdomen to hold it in place. There are two major types of colpopexy, abdominal sacral colpopexy and vaginal sacrospinous colpopexy.

Hope this helps. If not, could you provide the op notes and the diagnosis ?


----------

